# Need info for breeding stingray



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm looking to breed some stingray (in the futur) i have the place, the equipment and the time to do it. I breed ceverum and angle for the moment so i know what i'm doing (well i think  one question i have is; the male and female are easy to mach up or it very hard to get a breeding pair??? And for the breeding tank, how many gallon can worck or its the best??? And if somebody know a good website so i can read!!!

Thx

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.437605,-123.468722


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I would not recomend breeding stingrays to the enexperienced... Bare minimum tank needed would be have to be three feet wide... Also, once pregnant, female stingrays need another holding tank..... 

Not to mention, finding mature stingrays that are ready to bread is expensive. Growing them to breeding size takes a year or more. 

Also, keeping stingrays, means perfect water conditions. Usually means sump or lots of biological filters. 

Breeding stingrays is nothing like breeding cichlids. Fighting usually occurs between females/males. So separation is usually needed, sometimes when your not even sure if your female is preggo. 

Good luck on your search. if your looking for some rays, Talk to charles at canadian aquatics. Motoros are probably your best bet for breeding.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Well for all the equipment its not a problem. I have wide 90 gallon with a fx5 on each one and my breeding tank is 300 gallon with 2 aqueon model 4 sump+fx5

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.437641,-123.468618


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

There are stingrays that will max out at 16" in the wild and mature at less than 10". Even stingrays as big as Motoro will max at will start breeding at 12". And there are many people who keeps a pair of motoro in a 24" depth tank and they breed them there. It is not ideal. But it has been done many many times before. 

A prego female does not need another tank as when a prego female released the pups, it is also time as a signal for the male to breed with the female again.

Though you are right about the condition of the water. It does need clean water. And the male can be rough to the female most of the time as he has to bite and hold the female so he can flip her around (belly to belly). But female can be just as tough as there are cases of female stab the male with her stinger.

I don't personally breed rays. But as long as you have them both mature and long enough, they will breed providing you have clean water and good food.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Great thx charles i may will send you a email when i will be ready but for now i'm still in my research for the breeding, i will maybe have a other costum tank for the breeding; its 78x30x19 (LxDxT)

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.437476,-123.468428


----------

